# GONE: Ever Ready light set



## Soltydog (12 May 2014)

Whilst clearing the garage today, came across my old set of EverReady lights, approx 30 years old, complete with mounting brackets. Any use to anyone?
Collect from Hornsea, or I can take along to night ride at York this Friday.


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2014)

I could do, but would it be worth paying the postage, surely more than the lights are worth ;-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 May 2014)

Ha, I used to have these on my 10 speed Sun racer when I was doing my paper round, circa 1984


----------



## Soltydog (13 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ha, I used to have these on my 10 speed Sun racer when I was doing my paper round, circa 1984


They were bought around that time. I used to work at a Coop about 4 miles from home 2 evenings & saturdays, so bought the lights to cycle during the darker nights. the lights aren't too heavy (without batteries )
I upgraded from these


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

Are these taken yet??


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Are these taken yet??


@Mad Doug Biker if they are give me a shout sure i have some similar ones in garage


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @Mad Doug Biker if they are give me a shout sure i have some similar ones in garage



Think I do too, but am merely curious


----------



## Soltydog (31 May 2014)

Seeing as i've had no local takers, I will post them out rather than just bin em. @User76 asked first so let me know if you want them for cost of posting, otherwise @Mad Doug Biker is welcome to them


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2014)

Soltydog said:


> I upgraded from these



That's the ones I used to have on my "paper-bike", an old BSA 5-speed "racer"


----------



## Soltydog (31 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3110096, member: 76"]Any idea how much they will cost to post? They will great on my retro fixie![/QUOTE]
reckon I will get them posted 1st class for £3.20


----------



## brand (23 Jul 2014)

Gone?
Usrfull info. Replace the bulbs with LEDs
http://www.reflectalite.com/LEDpage.html


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jul 2014)

Soltydog said:


> I upgraded from these


I've still got those!


----------



## brand (23 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I've still got those!


Wouldn't mind the red although will take both as I may find someone who wants them. Thinking changing the bulb to LED and using AA with a D sleeve so the batteries fits. Is this postage only? Thanks for your time. Brand


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jul 2014)

Oooh, didn't realise you could put LEDs straight into them mind brand!

.... 'scuse me, I may be sometime!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Jul 2014)

Soltydog said:


> They were bought around that time. I used to work at a Coop about 4 miles from home 2 evenings & saturdays, so bought the lights to cycle during the darker nights. the lights aren't too heavy (without batteries )
> I upgraded from these



I had these. The headlamp was stolen by some asswipe while locked up at Swinton Comprehensive.


----------



## brand (23 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Oooh, didn't realise you could put LEDs straight into them mind brand!
> 
> .... 'scuse me, I may be sometime!


Should have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## brand (23 Jul 2014)

Looking for a rear only! Any chance of a freebie? Pay postage!


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2014)

Sorry mine have gone, should have edited the post sooner.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2014)

brand said:


> Looking for a rear only! Any chance of a freebie? Pay postage!


i might have a set you can have for postage , will try and get to have a look but away as of 2moro for a week


----------



## brand (23 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i might have a set you can have for postage , will try and get to have a look but away as of 2moro for a week


Thanks Brand


----------



## brand (24 Jul 2014)

Was going to buy this off eBay:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231080258567&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
And not bother with your kind offer as it is not overly large and takes 4 x AA batteries. Combined with a 1 amp replacement LED it would be equivalent to a fog lamp!!. But asked the seller:-
"Could you let me know make and model of light. Thank you for your time JB"
His reply was:- "hi. its. lee yang kao model .. ly-1003 thanks"
Might be retro model in China but not here! I wonder what bulb it is? Asked him in a second email awaiting an answer. To be honest not bothered if retro or not!


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ha, I used to have these on my 10 speed Sun racer when I was doing my paper round, circa 1984


I had them on my Puch Pacemaker at around the same time. Actually maybe a bit earlier! My Dad used to sell these lights in his LBS, they were one of his biggest sellers.


----------



## brand (24 Jul 2014)

PS the bulbs have voltage range of 1.5 to 9volts


----------



## brand (29 Jul 2014)

Emailed nicelight they said it didn't matter if you used 1 or 6 batteries the light output is the same
"Nicelite bulbs have an accurate power regulator inside. Within the
voltage range there is little difference in brightness. If the voltage
varies, such as a battery discharging, the amps are adjusted to keep the
power constant, and therefore the brightness."
The battery discharging on disposable or voltage to be precise means you have to get rid before they are fully discharged. Definitely get more for your money. Always worried with rechargeable as they go out to quickly.​


----------



## brand (30 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I've still got those!


Well? What do you reckon to the nicelights bulbs?
It does not matter how many batteries you use as long as the voltage falls between 1.5 - 9 volts. Using the 1amp bulb you get 120 lumens. It does not matter how many batteries you have in.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

Looks like a brilliant website- but got a bit overloaded with the range available! I'll take the lamps apart to check what the bulbs look like so haven't ordered them yet B, but I'll sort it out at the weekend... thanks for checking. Cheers.


----------



## brand (14 Aug 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Looks like a brilliant website- but got a bit overloaded with the range available! I'll take the lamps apart to check what the bulbs look like so haven't ordered them yet B, but I'll sort it out at the weekend... thanks for checking. Cheers.


----------



## brand (14 Aug 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Looks like a brilliant website- but got a bit overloaded with the range available! I'll take the lamps apart to check what the bulbs look like so haven't ordered them yet B, but I'll sort it out at the weekend... thanks for checking. Cheers.



I will get there eventually!
Original bulb 14 lumens halogen 2.5 volt 1/2 amp





Replacement nicelite 1amp 1.5 to 9volt LED 110 to 120 Lumens


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2014)

How long does the battery last now Brand. I have a front of them which is not bad but only lasts 1.5hrs


----------



## brand (14 Aug 2014)

Don't know as I have decided to use rechargeables. Don't like using them normally because they go out sp quick. But these bulbs have a regulator which keeps the same brightness even as voltage falls. So disposable batteries may end up behaving in the same way although not quite as extreme as rechargeable.
May add these as they flash and the maths say they are very bright. 2 x 1/2 amp
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400599068087?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT#ht_1661wt_952
UK seller seems reasonable price.
Also Chinese seller but won't answer questions ie are they 2 x 1/2 amp

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161340004401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


----------



## brand (14 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> How long does the battery last now Brand. I have a front of them which is not bad but only lasts 1.5hrs


Wouldn't be surprised if it didn't last as long. They will be massively brighter. Should be 6 times brighter on a like for like. IE if they lasted as long they would be 6 times brighter if they only last half as long 12 x brighter.


----------



## brand (14 Aug 2014)

Opps forgot definitely get 1 hour out of them on reasonable capacity rechargeables. I have remembered to recharge them next day so haven't found out.
Remember if using disposables they will last longer. Normally disposables have to be thrown away when they still have power in them because they fade where they won't with the nicelite.
Have added the brightness in Lumens to the picture post above.​


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2014)

I might not get one for the Ever Ready light but I've found one to replace my Petzl Zoom bulb. Never occured to me before, tah for the heads up @brand


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Aug 2014)

Soltydog said:


> They were bought around that time. I used to work at a Coop about 4 miles from home 2 evenings & saturdays, so bought the lights to cycle during the darker nights. the lights aren't too heavy (without batteries )
> I upgraded from these


Those are what I had in the early 80's. On my mothers shopper bike, not sure what was wrong with my racer the day I spread them over the road after hitting a pot hole at 6am buckling the wheel, I had to carry the bike to my dad's chip shop (I was due to do the days chips and remember I hadn't wanted to do it in the first place) on the end I phoned home and was taken off to hospital with a suspected fracture of my arm (turned out to just be over dramatic teenager pains).

My memory of those style of lights is of them stained brown from leaky batteries, not this clean :-)


----------



## brand (15 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I might not get one for the Ever Ready light but I've found one to replace my Petzl Zoom bulb. Never occured to me before, tah for the heads up @brand


Rear must use red LED. White LED is brighter through a red lense but it has a washed out look and is pink. My brother would be happy with pink but he is gay and lives in San Francisco!! I will email him this post he will not approve


----------



## brand (15 Aug 2014)

Was going out tonight but been busy if I remember I will see how long batteries last


----------



## brand (15 Aug 2014)

Checked out bulb you bought. Think there similar in price as the one I bought. Will save that site.


----------



## brand (15 Aug 2014)

At this point in time lights are still running at full brightness after 4 hours. Which with hindsight is obvious. 1000mah = 1 amp. 4 x 2000 Mah rechargeables = 8 hours. Therefore 8 hours. Bleeding obviously. I have no intention of staying awake to find out!!


----------



## brand (16 Aug 2014)

6 hours 20 minutes


----------



## brand (16 Aug 2014)

Gave up and went to bed. Recharged batteries overnight. Put in two batteries and the light came on. So working at what appeared to be full brightness at 1.2 volts.


----------



## brand (17 Oct 2014)

Picture taken at about 6.30 pm on 17/10 from outside the garage so half light. Very bright no idea how long the batteries will last may but only AAA. Never happy using them AA about same price 3 time the capacity. 3 settings on, flash and chase?
Excellent lights from China and a UK seller. Not much that I will buy from China/Honk Kong particularly rechargeable batteries but never had a problem with lights. Obviously if buying from China you will have a month long wait.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161340004401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281372525789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

And UK seller
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400599068087?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


----------

